# PF Changs Lemon Pepper Shrimp



## vbonnstetter (Aug 26, 2006)

I am craving PF Changs lemon pepper shrimp and would love to try to make it at home.  I am not intimidated by a challenging recipe.  Unfortunely my toddler doesn't do well in the restaraunt so that option is out.  HELP please!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 26, 2006)

For $14.95 i can tell you


----------



## jennyema (Aug 26, 2006)

Maybe THIS?


----------



## vbonnstetter (Aug 26, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks jennyema...now I just need to figure out the "assorted veggies".  I realize these can be veggies of my choice but I would like to make the actual recipe as is...might be worth another trip to the restaurant


----------

